# Beekeeping for Dummies - Bee Swarm - Any Ideas



## Darbs (Jun 22, 2014)

Greetings,
Our strongest hive was building comb in the second box so we decided we better add a third. This was on June 21. Then my husband put on the fourth. Well, we got home from work last night, were sitting and observing the bees as we often do, and my husband looked up to see a swarm in a nearby tree. it turned out the stronger hive had swarmed. This morning, my husband put up huge scaffolding to get twenty five feet up to get them, we think we were able to capture the queen and most of the hive and now we have them in a hastily constructed nook box. We are feeding them.

Any ideas or suggestions? They clearly moved down to the second level as they had a huge comb built. Now I'm wondering if the so called weaker hive maybe had already swarmed and we just missed it.

The more we know (which is not much as first time beekeepers) it seems the less we know. Thanks for any input!


----------



## Saltybee (Feb 9, 2012)

If the 2nd hive swarmed you might be able to see the left over torn down swarm cell. maybe not.

Did you pull some drawn comb up into the new hives when you added them? It is easier when you have drawn comb, so look forward to next year's expansion.


----------

